# شرح كامل عن كيفية حساب المقاومات بالألوان



## the king of heart (21 أغسطس 2010)

شرح كامل لحساب المقاومات بالألوان
الملف موجود في المرفقات 
انشاء الله تستفيدوا منه
لاتنسونا من صالح دعواتكم............​ 

محبكم :
المهندس : عمر باعباد​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
موضوع مهم


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير
مشكوووووور


----------



## mohammed.madani (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو المؤيد الكاسر (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير أفدتنا أفادك الله


----------



## ميزرالشميري (6 يناير 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك*_


----------



## mokhy (18 يناير 2012)

ربنا يبركلك


----------



## amier alsharief (18 يناير 2012)

احسنت


----------



## may92 (21 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك :الموضوع حلو ومفيد خصوصا للطلاب


----------

